# Yohimbine HCL - My Protocol



## Viduus (Oct 5, 2018)

I know yohimbine is a bit controversial because of the potential interaction with heart muscle but I figured I’d share what I’m doing in case it helps anyone. (Plenty of great threads on that topic)

Yohimbine HCL is supposed to be an alpha-2 receptor aganist which in theory will block things like epinephrine from binding and shutting down lipolysis. The free epinephrine will then bind to beta receptors causing increased overall lypolosis. I haven’t seen a study proving that so it’s a big leap of faith.

If you take that leap of faith:



Use it fasted or the insulin will cause the released fatty acids to be stored instead of used as fuel for your workout.
Take much more then the single pill dose. Some are hyper sensitive so they started lowieorng the suggested dose. I’ve been using 9x 2.5mg pills.
Half life seems to be between 30min and an hour. (Have not seen a reliable source) So pop it and wait an hour for it to take effect.
I do 15min of heavy compound lifting to to drain my body a bit then do 20-30 min of moderate intensity cardio. If you’re breathing heavy with a heart rate in the 130s you should be in an aerobic state and your body will be leaning towards burning fatty acids.

Effects: You’ll hit that marathon cruise feeling much faster with yohimbine. Your appetite will be down considerably for the rest of the day.

I’m curious if anyone else has bucked the trend and tried it? Any success?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 6, 2018)

Yohimbe gives me shitty sides. I haven’t taken it in years


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Yohimbe gives me shitty sides. I haven’t taken it in years



Just curious...what type of sides? I've never taken it...


----------



## Viduus (Oct 6, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Yohimbe gives me shitty sides. I haven’t taken it in years



I get zero sides. I can barely feel it other then the slow & steady energy which is why I always refer to it feeling like how the Keto people talk about never ending low intensity energy. I dabbled with it because I really don’t like the feeling of EC.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 6, 2018)

I get the sweats like crazy other than that no notable sides.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 6, 2018)

Are you taking a supplement or actual script ?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 6, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Are you taking a supplement or actual script ?



https://www.amazon.com/PrimaForce-Y...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00M39RCE8


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Just curious...what type of sides? I've never taken it...


I sweat like I’m in a sauna and I can’t sleep. Like at all, I lay awake all night long. It also makes me feel like I have the flu, chills, weird shit like that.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I sweat like I’m in a sauna and I can’t sleep. Like at all, I lay awake all night long. It also makes me feel like I have the flu, chills, weird shit like that.



yea, F that shit!!!! Lame how stuff affects us all different!


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I sweat like I’m in a sauna and I can’t sleep. Like at all, I lay awake all night long. It also makes me feel like I have the flu, chills, weird shit like that.



Sure it’s not the tren lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 7, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Sure it’s not the tren lol


If that’s what tren does.....I’d still do tren lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 15, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> I get the sweats like crazy other than that no notable sides.



Are you still taking it? If so how much? Any feedback?


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 15, 2018)

So if I read right you take it on a empty stomach?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> So if I read right you take it on a empty stomach?



yes, based on broscience.... insulin spike from food theoretically can undo the extra fatty acids you’re releasing. (Huge logical jumps here - don’t tell Zilla)


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 15, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Yohimbe gives me shitty sides. I haven’t taken it in years



Same, I have ordered some injectable to see if there is a difference but the oral messes me up.


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> Same, I have ordered some injectable to see if there is a difference but the oral messes me up.



You seem to have a good base of knowledge but poor decision making skills. 

55. With heart failure. 

Taking tren. And injecting yohimbe?

you are asking for a heart attack.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> Same, I have ordered some injectable to see if there is a difference but the oral messes me up.



May I ask why? I just don't see the benefits being that important.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 15, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> May I ask why? I just don't see the benefits being that important.



Agreed. I’d say it just helps my cardio go a little better. Maybe 5-10% but that could all be a placebo. I wouldn’t use it if it weren’t sitting on a store shelf. Only thing besides EC that does a thing.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> You seem to have a good base of knowledge but poor decision making skills.
> 
> 55. With heart failure.
> 
> ...



Heart Failure is a condition where the heart does not pump hard enough.  Doc say's I'll never have a heart attack which is a good thing but also told me I'd be dead two years ago.  Tren has been studied in Eastern Europe to make the heart stronger and I will see if it has had an effect in November for my next test.   I have low blood pressure which really sucks.  Without albuterol (which I get from my doc) and lots of coffee I'd be on Oxygen all the time (which I have).  The doc also give me digoxin to make my heart pump harder.  Right now I try anything just to keep going.  I did get the injectable yohimbe however, it is a no go, it gives me the shakes even at a low dose.  I had a doctor recommend yohimbe years ago as one of the few legal stimulants but I just can't take it.


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> Heart Failure is a condition where the heart does not pump hard enough.  Doc say's I'll never have a heart attack which is a good thing but also told me I'd be dead two years ago.  Tren has been studied in Eastern Europe to make the heart stronger and I will see if it has had an effect in November for my next test.   I have low blood pressure which really sucks.  Without albuterol (which I get from my doc) and lots of coffee I'd be on Oxygen all the time (which I have).  The doc also give me digoxin to make my heart pump harder.  Right now I try anything just to keep going.  I did get the injectable yohimbe however, it is a no go, it gives me the shakes even at a low dose.  I had a doctor recommend yohimbe years ago as one of the few legal stimulants but I just can't take it.



Tren for heart health. 

I have no idea how to respond to this except to say that I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 25, 2018)

For completeness I wanted to come back and add this...

Theres a solid chance Yohimbine May raise cortisol levels and increase visceral fat if you don’t manage recovery and stress right.

For OCD reasons I happened to take two dexa scans a month apart while wrapping up this final dieting phase. Lost 4+ pounds of fat and added 3+ pounds of muscle. 

All good except I added about a half pound of visceral body fat. I know dexa machines use an algorithm to determine visceral fat but the claim it’s pretty accurate.

One explanation is the increase in FFA combined with an increase in cortisol. This would be due to the high caloric deficit, weight training and heavy cardio. I pushed myself way to hard and ended up taking the final week off completely. Apparently Yohimbine can raise cortisol levels by itself so I don’t know how much each component contributed. 

Interesting side effect that does make me wonder if it’s all a zero sum game.  Extra subq fat loss traded for some visceral gains or dial back on cardio/cals to prevent visceral gains and have a subq loss equivalent to the non-Yohimbine approach.

Food for thought..


----------

